# Bladder blockage surgery



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I wanted to ask if anyone in here has had their babies operated on for removal of blockage in the bladder. 

Nilla's ultrasound revealed a blockage that could be the cause of blood we find in her urine.










I have her scheduled for surgery Oct. 9. It's the earliest they can do it though I really wanted it sooner.

Would like to hear from those who've had the same experience so i'd know what to expect and do post-op.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry I can't offer any advice, but she sure will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> I'm sorry I can't offer any advice, but she sure will be in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you. Prayers highly appreciated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have no experience or advice. I just wanted to say that you will both be in my thoughts.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Nila and you will be on mind.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't have any experience with canine bladder surgery ...I have added Nillia to my prayer list, especially for Oct 9th...sending positive thoughts for a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Just like a spay, she will be sore, and in pain. She MAY have a catheter in, so that she can heal around the opening to the bladder. The vet/vet technician can tell you more in detail. ASK them!! I would invest in a puppy playpen so that IF she dribbles urine during the healing she will be in a place it won't matter.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the prayers. 

Susan - good idea on using the playpen. I do have one in storage. Will ask the vet tech re: catheter. They'll call me a day before surgery.


----------

